# $12 target



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Very nice target!


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to look into this.. very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jcain556 (Nov 29, 2008)

No problem. I am going to try to find some type of thin rubber (innertube or resistance band) to wrap it in but the flower cover seems to work great. I shot that at 3 yards in the kitchen (on the down low so you know who does not freak out) and it only went half way. I shot one at the bag itself before doing anything to it and it buried to the fletching BUT did stop the arrow.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

The nice feature about this is when the cover wears out, you just replace it w/ new material..

You may need some more stopping power for a speedbow shooting a heavy arrow.

Do they have bigger insulation bags?


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope, those are the biggest greenfiber bags i believe. I wok at home depot. I definately have to try that now! 
Derek


----------



## kdeckels (Nov 28, 2008)

That is great! I was just looking at those at Home Depot last w/e wondering if they would work.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

great idea, we sell that at menards for $5 something a bag :teeth: i may have to try this


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*use the trailer blocks from TSC*

thats what i do, theyre free  :darkbeer:


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

nice


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

i like your target. you must be like me. i hate spending a ton of money on something that i know can't cost that much to make. here's my $3.00 target.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*hmmm*

hardwoodhitman, looks like trailer blocks. heres to it:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## NEMOBUCKS (Feb 3, 2006)

*$3 target*

care to share what's in it???


----------



## rapprunner (Dec 12, 2008)

Even it last a two weeks, at $3 the return on investment is very good.


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

jcain556 said:


> I thought I would share this. This is a product called "greenfibre" and is an environmentally friendly insulation. I bought it at Lowes for $10 and a cheap roll of flower bed covering. I wrapped 2 layers of the covering around the greenfibre and then I glued a piece of styrofoam from inside a pelican case (just a soft foam) to the front and that is it. I shot from 3 yards away with a 60lb bow and it only went in 1/2 way! You could also cut an old foam target in half and fix the back (less damage) half to this.


good idea. is the cover keeping the insulation contained? that stuff can be pretty messy when it gets out of the bag.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Academy has some good bag targets for cheap............I picked up 2 of the Trophy Hunter targets for $18 a piece and one of them has lasted me a year..............


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

The best and most durable bag you can make....Buy a Morrell Range Bag *Cover*, and then fell it with old clothes....take the zippers and buttons off. Close up the bag and you will have bag that will last years. I did this and arrows don't penetrate more than 4". I also built this one for my basement....Rug on the front and back and stuffed with old clothes....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7921074&postcount=7


----------



## busty1er (Dec 11, 2008)

hardwoodhitman said:


> i like your target. you must be like me. i hate spending a ton of money on something that i know can't cost that much to make. here's my $3.00 target.


so what is it made of again and were did you get it? thats freaking cool


----------



## jcain556 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks like 4 blocks of styrofoam taped together, is it? I agree, pretty is as pretty does. I have gone through 2 store bought targets in a year now. I like the target.


----------



## learninghow (Jul 11, 2004)

*$12 Target*

That's neat and it uses pretty easily attained materials but it looks as if it can only be used with fieldpoints. Any input on that?


----------



## jcain556 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have not put any BH through there yet but think it would be fine. It's not exiting through the back so I don't think there is anywhere to lose material.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

hardwoodhitman said:


> i like your target. you must be like me. i hate spending a ton of money on something that i know can't cost that much to make. here's my $3.00 target.


Looks nice!:thumb:


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

bengalbrother said:


> thats what i do, theyre free  :darkbeer:


I got about 30 of those blocks from TSC a couple of weeks ago. I set some up and shot into them from about 10 yards to test them out. I could not pull my arrow out!!
Seriously, I had to lay the block down and stand on it to pull the arrow out. Does anyone else have this problem with them??
The green fiber bag looks like it is worth trying though.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*they were wet then*



Bllade said:


> I got about 30 of those blocks from TSC a couple of weeks ago. I set some up and shot into them from about 10 yards to test them out. I could not pull my arrow out!!
> Seriously, I had to lay the block down and stand on it to pull the arrow out. Does anyone else have this problem with them??
> The green fiber bag looks like it is worth trying though.


that is the only time i have had that problem


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bllade said:


> I got about 30 of those blocks from TSC a couple of weeks ago. I set some up and shot into them from about 10 yards to test them out. I could not pull my arrow out!!
> Seriously, I had to lay the block down and stand on it to pull the arrow out. Does anyone else have this problem with them??
> The green fiber bag looks like it is worth trying though.


our tractor supply's around here send the foam blocks back for credit. i've tried to get them where i live, (harrisonburg, Va).


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Bllade said:


> I got about 30 of those blocks from TSC a couple of weeks ago. I set some up and shot into them from about 10 yards to test them out. I could not pull my arrow out!!
> Seriously, I had to lay the block down and stand on it to pull the arrow out. Does anyone else have this problem with them??
> The green fiber bag looks like it is worth trying though.


We use these for a backstop for our indoor archery league...a lot of them!

Arrows pull out of the these without any problem. I am not sure why your arrows pull hard out of them. Are you using Easton/Beman arrows by chance? I know the high gloss finish on some of the Easton arrows makes pulling arrows from 3D targets difficult.


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Crusher said:


> We use these for a backstop for our indoor archery league...a lot of them!
> 
> Arrows pull out of the these without any problem. I am not sure why your arrows pull hard out of them. Are you using Easton/Beman arrows by chance? I know the high gloss finish on some of the Easton arrows makes pulling arrows from 3D targets difficult.


Nope, the only arrows that i have shot into them as yet are my Arrow dynamics 395 magnums. I did lube a couple up and try them and they did pull out easier, but still took two hands and me leaning against the target.

The guys at the local TSC said I can have all I want, just come get them. I was down there yesterday and saw that they have a new delivery of trailers and some nice clean blocks too  I'm already thinking about what other uses I could have for them.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*were they wet*



Bllade said:


> Nope, the only arrows that i have shot into them as yet are my Arrow dynamics 395 magnums. I did lube a couple up and try them and they did pull out easier, but still took two hands and me leaning against the target.
> 
> The guys at the local TSC said I can have all I want, just come get them. I was down there yesterday and saw that they have a new delivery of trailers and some nice clean blocks too  I'm already thinking about what other uses I could have for them.


Were the targets wet, I think so


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

Bllade said:


> Nope, the only arrows that i have shot into them as yet are my Arrow dynamics 395 magnums. I did lube a couple up and try them and they did pull out easier, but still took two hands and me leaning against the target.
> 
> The guys at the local TSC said I can have all I want, just come get them. I was down there yesterday and saw that they have a new delivery of trailers and some nice clean blocks too  I'm already thinking about what other uses I could have for them.



you say you get those at TSC? that is freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice tip, comes in handy while trying to save a few bucks on targets.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

What is TSC ? I'm in california.


----------



## CowboyLIFE (Dec 7, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> What is TSC ? I'm in california.


Tractor Supply Company.


----------



## tmoran (Dec 9, 2003)

jcain556 said:


> Looks like 4 blocks of styrofoam taped together, is it? I agree, pretty is as pretty does. I have gone through 2 store bought targets in a year now. I like the target.



FYI, the TSC trailer styro blocks don't stop much. I went there a tractor supply gave me 6 of the blocks. I taped the together and shot clean to the fletching. I would make a good back stop but if your shooting a heavy bow or heavy arrows it's not going to stop.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I use simple nylon feed bags filled with old used poly sheets wadded up and stuffed in them.I take 2 strips of scrap wood,and a couple of sheetrock screws and clamp the top closed with them,then roll the top down and tighten them up,and add a couple more screws through the rolled area to keep it there.I had the poly left after cleaning up after a renovation job(check at construction sites for discarded poly),and the feed/seed bags can be found at local farms,or landscapers(grass seed comes in them sometimes).The bags are the same as the commercial bag target covers.
You might try sliding the bags of Greem Fiber into one of these for a very durable field point target cover!
I've also used rags in the past,as well as fiberglass insulation.Both work fine,but the fiberglass doesn't fair too well when it gets wet.


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

jcain556 said:


> I thought I would share this. This is a product called "greenfibre" and is an environmentally friendly insulation. I bought it at Lowes for $10 and a cheap roll of flower bed covering. I wrapped 2 layers of the covering around the greenfibre and then I glued a piece of styrofoam from inside a pelican case (just a soft foam) to the front and that is it. I shot from 3 yards away with a 60lb bow and it only went in 1/2 way! You could also cut an old foam target in half and fix the back (less damage) half to this.
> 
> View attachment 488924
> 
> ...


how much was the pelican case ?


----------



## Elixir86 (Feb 23, 2009)

*greefiber...*

Excellent idea! I had to try it myself.

I just purchased a bag of Cocoon Cellulose Insulation for $9, same idea as greenfiber, and it works amazing. covered it with a piece of 1/8" rubber and then glued a spare rug on top of that.

Works amazing and arrows pull-out with one hand no problem. definitely recommended for the DIYs who want to save some cash.

Cheers!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Bag*

Go to costco and ask for a compressed bundle of shrink wrap and stuff it into a burlap sack from a coffee store or a feed bag and you will have a target for years. NOT FOR BROADHEADS THOUGH. Can not get them out.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Nobby said:


> Go to costco and ask for a compressed bundle of shrink wrap and stuff it into a burlap sack from a coffee store or a feed bag and you will have a target for years. NOT FOR BROADHEADS THOUGH. Can not get them out.


great idea also!


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

bengalbrother said:


> thats what i do, theyre free  :darkbeer:


they wont give them up here, say they send them back


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Green fibre w/ Morrell Range Bag Cover*

Has anyone tried this combination?? Why spend over $100 dollars when you can stuff these bags yourself. I wonder if the geen fibre will stop an arrow going through the bag??


----------



## mastiles (Mar 15, 2009)

Cool and Cheap


----------



## -=WGT=-EMSDJ2 (Mar 12, 2009)

I kept blowing through my shooting block, so I took 2 ratchet straps and wrapped around it and tightened it up. Block is 5 years old and still stopping arrows.


----------



## ravenslayer (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## arwragg412 (Aug 16, 2019)

These seem like great ideas... Anyone tried stacking cardboard?


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## bp4ester (Apr 29, 2019)

cheap and easy! I like it


----------



## rcmckitt (Aug 13, 2019)

Always fun to shot at a new target. I like to shoot Milk jugs.


----------



## bschell83 (Aug 22, 2019)

sweet.im gonna make one


----------



## dustinlee (Sep 27, 2017)

I was given 5 4x8 sheets of 2 inch Styrofoam boards. I cut them into 2x2 squares and stacked them 5 deep. they work great for my kids bows, 30-50 lbs. I can shoot them but they are a little difficult to pull.

Dont think they will last a long time but it was free and does the job.


----------



## Ctxoutdoors254 (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

:darkbeer:


----------



## tennman68 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## 310redondo (Aug 9, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## rickjames80 (May 31, 2007)

hardwoodhitman said:


> i hate spending a ton of money on something that i know can't cost that much to make.


This ^


----------



## notoriousbog14 (Jul 5, 2013)

seems good targets on a budget


----------



## Bayoumuscle21 (Jul 5, 2018)

Bro, you just saved me a ton of money!! Thanks.


----------



## JoeT3 (Sep 29, 2019)

That's what I've been lookin for. Targets can get crazy exspensive. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

might try this


----------



## gwalker260 (Jan 19, 2012)

nice


----------



## malo (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this idea! I just might have to make one of these


----------



## mikesven (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you so much for sharing this. Will try it out for sure!


----------



## 260rem (Jan 16, 2009)

Great Idea!


----------



## kiel kalin (Oct 29, 2017)

sweet setups


----------



## jsatchfield (Jan 26, 2016)

great idea for a budget target.


----------



## jhhughes16 (Aug 31, 2019)

That’s cool! Thanks!


----------



## mattysams009 (Sep 19, 2017)

I've use bails of hydroseed wood mulch, works great and when they get beat up i just use them for garden bedding material.


----------



## Eagle Archer (Oct 24, 2017)

Great ideas!


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

nice idea


----------



## strut22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Good idea


----------



## dhest (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

Not to bash on your idea...but I did the same thing you mentioned minus the soft foam rubber pad and I blew through the target at 30 yds. One arrow buried in the grass behind it and was a PITA to find.
I was using a field point, nothing special in my set up


----------



## Zeeky (Oct 14, 2019)

Awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## chiplu10 (Feb 8, 2016)

nice!


----------

